# Being an EMT and A Student



## Ethanol4all (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here, untrained and useless as of now, but aspiring to maybe become a basic EMT sometime soon....

I was just wondering if any of you worked as EMT's while still having to go through school (hs, undergrad, or grad) and if that lifestyle was/would be too hectic and stressful, or conversely very doable and rewarding....

I'm a first-year at UCLA.

Thanks.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 21, 2007)

actually enjoy EMS.  I graduated NYU in 2000 and am going into EMS full time as soon as I finish my medic training.  

what are you majoring?  theater? film?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 21, 2007)

First, welcome to the tribe!!  If I was you I would speak to the local ambulance services to see if you could do some ride along time and ask questions about the various training programs (the good ones) the time frame required and how they feel about EMS.  What is your major?


----------



## Ethanol4all (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm Undeclared as of Now.....but i'm looking towards Neuroscience...


----------



## firecoins (Feb 21, 2007)

I became an EMT while a senior in high school.  There is no better job for a college student than EMT in my opinion.  Even better if your a nursing or pre med major. Neuroscience sound like it could be a pre med major.


----------



## Guardian (Feb 21, 2007)

Ethanol4all said:


> Hi, I'm new here, untrained and useless as of now, but aspiring to maybe become a basic EMT sometime soon....
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you worked as EMT's while still having to go through school (hs, undergrad, or grad) and if that lifestyle was/would be too hectic and stressful, or conversely very doable and rewarding....
> 
> ...



My advice would be to focus your time and effort on studying at UCLA.  UCLA is your full time job.  I usually tell people not to work more than 15 hours if possible (this includes volunteering as an emt).  I work a lot as a paramedic, volunteer at a fire department, and i'm a full time college student.  I've made sacrifices to live this lifestyle.  I don't drink, party, or really do anything fun.  So it really depends on what you are willing to sacrifice.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 21, 2007)

emt class does not require that much of a sacrifice.  I was full time high school student and a volunteer and had time to have a life.  

I am taking the class now.  I don't have a life at the moment but that isn't because of the EMT class.


----------



## premedtim (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmm, this is kind of an interesting subject to bring up because I'm a full-time college student too and had planned to work as an EMT part-time to help pay for college. The way I understand it from talking to my friend who works for AMR, in Sacramento county as part-time, you simply have to do at least one 12-hour shift a week....I figured 12 hours a week isn't going to kill me. Any thoughts on this? Very similar situation since I'll be full-time at UC Davis in a year or so.

And as you can probably tell from my username, yeah there's a specific reason I'm doing EMT instead of something else as a part-time job, so.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Feb 22, 2007)

I know one person at my college that did (still does, as she's still in school), but can only manage working for an IFT (inter-facility transfers...almost always non -emergency) company because they have more flexible schedules that accomodate students. I believe most the 911 companies in your area require you to at least start out full-time.

I would still take the the class for the heck of it. General life skills.
Do you know your major? I know three Physiology majors from UCLA who are EMTs/Medics.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 22, 2007)

there is nothing wrong with doing transfers immediatly after EMT school.  You will get your skills down pat.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 22, 2007)

Ethanol4all said:


> I'm Undeclared as of Now.....but i'm looking towards Neuroscience...



Oooh  I think my brain hurts!^_^


----------



## premedtim (Feb 23, 2007)

AnthonyM83 said:


> I know one person at my college that did (still does, as she's still in school), but can only manage working for an IFT (inter-facility transfers...almost always non -emergency) company because they have more flexible schedules that accomodate students. I believe most the 911 companies in your area require you to at least start out full-time.
> 
> I would still take the the class for the heck of it. General life skills.
> Do you know your major? I know three Physiology majors from UCLA who are EMTs/Medics.



Yes, I plan to major in Biochemistry & Molecular Biology. Right, I'm glad I at least am taking the class since it's providing me with a lot of medical information for later on, but I'd like to have practical application of the material I've learned.

From my understanding, according to my friend who works for AMR, like I said they are constantly looking for part-time and only require one 12-hour shift a week.

Working for a transfer company would be a possibility too but I understand they don't pay as well and as it is if I'm only working 10-12 hours a week then I need to make as much hourly as possible.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 23, 2007)

Ethanol4all said:


> Hi, I'm new here, untrained and useless as of now, but aspiring to maybe become a basic EMT sometime soon....
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you worked as EMT's while still having to go through school (hs, undergrad, or grad) and if that lifestyle was/would be too hectic and stressful, or conversely very doable and rewarding....
> 
> ...



I earned my EMT cert. as a Junior in HS and ran 200 calls that year.  It's definitely challenging, but it is doable.


----------



## Jon (Feb 23, 2007)

Ethanol4All.... First, nice name. I took my EMT class as a 3 hour class, 2 nights a week, with 3 saturday day classes. My class was a summertime class between my Sophmore and Junior year in high school.

My county has now started offering a summertime program that is a 3 or 4 week, 4 days a week, daytime, "Acadamy-style" course... it is a VERY quick class, and is designed for students or others who have time free for part of the summer.


PreMedTim... I'm not sure how busy A*M*R is out there... I know that I've always had at least 1 co-worker (or fellow volunteer) who's had their head in a book, studying for school during downtime. If it is slow, it may be a GREAT job, because you get some extra time to study.


----------



## emtkelley (Feb 23, 2007)

I worked in a couple of restaurants bartending and waitressing while I was doing my emt basic classes. I found the hours to be flexible enough for me to do my clinicals and ride time.

Recently, I had to quit my paramedic class so I could bring in more money for our family. My husband (who is still in class) wanted me to work 40 hours on a weekly basis and in order to do that, I had to quit class to increase my availability. I got my husband off my back but now I am virtually left with nothing to work towards. I have a few irons in the fire but that's it. Having to do it all over again, I would have taken out student loans to live off of and done whatever I had to do to make it work. I may go back, but I can promise you, I won't be working two jobs and going to school at the same time. I won't short my education that way.

Education is so important in this field, I can't stress it enough. To try to divide your life between class and work is doable but a pain in the neck. I found time to have fun during my basic class but I had to compromise, which wasn't totally a bad thing, just took a little creativity on my part. Don't stop at basic though, get your paramedic, and increase your earning potential and chances at getting hired. Good luck to you and let us know how things go.


----------



## VinBin (Feb 24, 2007)

Ethanol, I am currently an undergrad and in Medic school, it is possible, but you have to make a good deal of sacrifices.  If you are really into it, go for it...It is very, very rewarding.

You might not get a chance for too much Ethanol tho, as most of the "catching up" in terms of clinicals and work and such come on weekends and nights...


----------



## MMiz (Feb 24, 2007)

I went to the local community college's EMT Academy after my first year of college at a university.  I wouldn't have done it any other way.

I used to drive home every other weekend and during some weeks (an 1.5 hour drive) to work at a local ambulance service while I worked on a double major and minor at a large university.  I'd usually have 17 credit semesters, would go out on Thursday, Fridays, and would go home to work the midnight shift on Saturday night (7P - 7A) as an EMT.  I'd have 9:00 AM classes back on Monday.  I did that for a year, then gave it up my senior year and only worked an odd shift or two (as I did 20 credit semesters).

There was rarely a summer where I wasn't driving an hour an a half daily to my university for a summer class, two, or three.  I did this while working some odd shifts a week in EMS.

My priorities in school were school, social life, and then EMS.  At the time it worked and I liked it, though I slept through my fair share of Monday morning classes.


----------



## Trumajunkie (Feb 24, 2007)

Stop being a Mary. Volunteer so you get a feel for it. I do and it's no problem. paid is a little more intense, 12 hour shifts (for a busy city) no idea what the county is like. Yo Nike - Just do it! h34r:


----------



## Recycled Words (Feb 25, 2007)

I got my basic cert during my Junior year of HS and it was great that I had that to look foward to in the evenings, but the classes were two nights a week and I rode one day a week which made it pretty hard. I'd be getting home at 11 three nights a week and only then be able to start my work, but you learn to manage it. What was hell, however, was when I had my state test fall out during finals week. Someone either planned very poorly or is very sadistic


----------



## premedtim (Feb 25, 2007)

MMiz said:


> I went to the local community college's EMT Academy after my first year of college at a university.  I wouldn't have done it any other way.
> 
> I used to drive home every other weekend and during some weeks (an 1.5 hour drive) to work at a local ambulance service while I worked on a double major and minor at a large university.  I'd usually have 17 credit semesters, would go out on Thursday, Fridays, and would go home to work the midnight shift on Saturday night (7P - 7A) as an EMT.  I'd have 9:00 AM classes back on Monday.  I did that for a year, then gave it up my senior year and only worked an odd shift or two (as I did 20 credit semesters).
> 
> ...



Well if one just needs to have their priorities in order and have that motivation to do it, good enough for me...if it's physically possible then I'll find a way to make it work.


----------

